# 4 L 80 transmission



## KarLvr (Oct 28, 2010)

:confusedI have a 4L60e transmission in which I was trying to decide whether to update to a 4L65 or just go to a 4L80. Will the 4L80 fit into the tunnel of a 65 GTO. There are those that say the 4L65 has breakage problems. Plans are for a 400 HP approx. engine, street driving with occasional hard acceleration.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Not sure about fitment, but the 4l80e is a much stronger tranny.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I never really heard of any breakage problems out of the 4L65E it was the stock transmisson used in the 05-06 GTO's. The 4L80 is bigger than the 4L65 by the pictures I've seen its the modern day Turbo 400 used in trucks.


----------

